# New monitor,supose to have in built speakers but how do i get them to work?



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi again,

Please can someone put me out of my misery. I have just bought a hyundai L90D+ LCD monitor & boy am i pleased with it. I used to have the old chunky monkey variaty.

Anyways its suppose to have in built speakers inside the monitor but I cant seem to work out how to turn them on.The volume on the monitor is right up. Ive tryed different settings within the speaker settings in my control panel. Do I need to plug some extra cables in the monitor or somthing?All Ive got connected at the mo is power cable & monitor cable.I did notice that on the monitor I have a blue & green socket is that relevant?

Would appreciate some advice.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes it's for the cable from your sound card line out to the monitor


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, you should have an audio cable, going from your monitor to your sound card at the rear of your pc...............usually to the green socket.
The monitor manual will tell you what the blue and green sockets are for.
Do you have the manual?


----------



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks both of you for your replys.

No unfortunately I dont have a manual as I bought it second hand for £30 which i was very pleased with.

Currently I have a realtec sound card,well I say sound card upon opening my pc I couldn't see a sound card it was more like a little block a few centimetres in size.I'm toying with the idea of putting my creative 5.1 live sound card in my pc from my old one. In order for me to have the sound coming from my monitor do I need a single cable then that goes from green(monitor) to green(PC)?Or is it a double cable with one end green & blue?

Im not sure whether Im suppose to make another post about this but if I want to install my creative sound card, will that be ok haveing the realtec still in the computer because I cant see how Im gonna take out the realtec block thingy. They wont conflict or anything?

Thanx afain for help Im very gratefull.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

-Hi again,
Download the manual, and drivers, for your monitor from here, and see how it works...
http://www.hyundaiq.com/Eng/DownLoad/MonitorManual/List.asp?page=3&SchSel=&SchStr=


When you download the Manual. you're going to need this free program to unzip the folder, ALZIP.7; downloadable from here....
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/Compression_and_Zip_File_Utilities/ALZip.html
Bottom of page.

You're still going to need an Audio cable from your monitor to your sound card for the monitor speakers to work.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

If you Install the creative card you will have to go into the bios and disable the onboard Realtek


----------



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks very much Houndog777 thats a really helpfull reply,I really appreciate it.I looked everywhere on the net(apparently not)& could not find a manual or driver,there is so much crap to filter through.I will download the driver & manual now.Thanx again for your help.

Thanks to Kodi aswell very helpful reply to, will also take your advice when installing creative card.

Take care & I wish you guys some good karma.

Jon.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you don't need a driver with it windows has it,it was the monitor i had before this one


----------



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

I didnt download the driver in the end because I couldn't find one that was an exact match to my model number, there were ones very close but Im a bit fussy when it comes to making sure its right.
Thanks dai,the monitor seems to be working great anyway it makes such a difference going from my old one to this.All I need now is a cable to try & get the sound to come out of the monitor.
You say you used to have this monitor do you know what cable i need? As in there is a blue & green connector under the monitor do I need to use both of the to get the sound working?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes you will also need a double adaptor for the single line out on the sound card
[rca adapter male to 2 female]
http://www.audiogear.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?key=ADPT-2RCFMSM&preadd=action


----------

